# Performance Mode Explanation



## ltron (Nov 11, 2005)

I have been having problems with my system not posting. I discovered that I had set Performance Mode to "Standard" in the Jumper Free Section of the BIOS. When I set it to "Auto" it was stable again although I lost 1000 points in 3DMark 2001. "Standard" had worked perfectly for a year but for some reason it decided not to work any more.

I would like to know exactly what the three settings "Auto", "Standard" and "Turbo" do to your computer as it is very confusing. 

My system is:

P4C 3.0GHz
ASUS P4C800 Deluxe
1GB Crucial Ballistix 2-2-2-5
ATI Radeon 9800 Pro 128MB
Audigy 2
80GB Western Digital 8MB Cache Hard Drive
Razer Diamondback Mouse
Windows XP


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

These setting allows the board to Overclock the CPU up to 30% if the ram will handle it. (no errors) if it starts getting errors then it backs off in auto.


----------



## ltron (Nov 11, 2005)

oldmn said:


> These setting allows the board to Overclock the CPU up to 30% if the ram will handle it. (no errors) if it starts getting errors then it backs off in auto.


The CPU speed is still reported as 3GHz in both "standard" and "auto" modes even though the performance is very different. How is this the case?


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

The bios will not show the overclock enless you Overclock it manually. The other is done automaticly.


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

I think there has been a small misunderstanding here.... 

There are two selections under the BIOS heading 'JumperFree Configuration'.

One is 'AI Overclock Tuner' and has the options; Manual, Standard, OC5%,OC10%, OC20%,OC30% where 'OC' stands for 'Overclock'. When 'Manual' is selected, several other overclocking options appear.

The second selection available under 'JumperFreeConfig' is 'Performance Mode'. Under this, there are 3 options available; Auto, Standard, Turbo. ASUS has never stated what _exactly_ these settings do, but many have tested to see what effects they have. The consensus at this point seems to be that at 200FSB, the memory timings will be set to 2-2-2-5 with other memory timings(there are more than a dozen) set to very tight settings as well as 'other memory optimizations' that disappear above 200FSB. Turbo mode can also cause your system to freeze. This makes me think the memory optimizations are forced and aggressive. This is why you need very good RAM to enable Turbo at 200FSB. Above 200FSB, timings will be optimized(but not necessarily 2-2-2-5) as well as other memory timings and enhancements which may or may not be available in BIOS for manual adjustment(idle timer, refresh rate). Thats about as clear an explanation as I have seen :4-dontkno ...it is just better if you can get it to work. 'Standard' is probably 90% of 'Turbo'(except at 200FSB) and ~20% gain over 'Auto", so if you cannot get Turbo, go Standard.

I think *ltron* is asking about the second section and *oldmn* is explaining the first section.

@ ltron
I am a bit surprised you haven't tried or gotten Turbo mode to work. Are you overclocking? What BIOS setting do you have under 'AI overclock tuner' and under 'advanced>chipset'?


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

After reading through Asus and my manual, This is way I understand it.

NOS (Non-delay Overclocking System)

AI NOS™
Boost performance when you need it the most!
Applications such as 3D games and video editing demand a huge chunk of system resource. 
Inject "nitrous oxide" into your CPU! The patented AI NOS™(Non-delay Overclocking System) technology intelligently detects system load and automatically boosts performance for the most demanding tasks. Unlike other dynamic overclocking techniques, AI NOS™reacts much faster to satisfy your unending need for speeds.
Turbo NOS 
Allows you to set the % of overclocking for the [Al Nos] options [standard], [sencitive] and [Heavyload].
Example if you wanted: 
[standard] to be 20% 
[Sensitive] @ 10%
[Heavyload] @ 30%
this is where you would do it.
These are only available if you are in [AL NOS] mode.


----------



## please (Mar 2, 2005)

@ oldmn
I was incorrect about what point you were making...sorry. ray: 
I could also be wrong but when I read his first post(edited)


ltron said:


> I had set *Performance Mode* to "Standard" in the *Jumper Free Section* of the *BIOS*. I would like to know exactly what the three settings *"Auto", "Standard" and "Turbo"* do to your computer as it is very confusing.


 I understood that to be a question about what I described in the second section of my post and about the second section of the 'JumperFree Configuration' section of the P4C/P4P BIOS.

Any way you look at it, *ltron* now has lots of good info about his mobo  :grin:


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

My board has the same features.
I had done nothing with it left it at default. :sayyes: 
Now at least I understand it better. :sayyes: 
Trying to figure it out had me scratching my bald spot. :4-cheers:


----------



## ltron (Nov 11, 2005)

please said:


> @ oldmn
> I was incorrect about what point you were making...sorry. ray:
> I could also be wrong but when I read his first post(edited) I understood that to be a question about what I described in the second section of my post and about the second section of the 'JumperFree Configuration' section of the P4C/P4P BIOS.
> 
> Any way you look at it, *ltron* now has lots of good info about his mobo  :grin:


You are correct please, I was referring to the settings you mention. I haven't tried "Turbo" because I was worried it would cause great instability and damage my hardware. I am not overclocking at all. 

Thanks for the informative replies.


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

The Turbo mode turns on Intel Performance Acceleration Technology (PAT). 

Standard = PAT is off
Turbo = PAT is on
Auto = I have no idea ??? Maybe the mobo decides if PAT will work or not.

I never let the mobo decide anything.

PAT will not hurt your hardware, but overclocking can fry components.


----------

